# Kirkland vs. Diamond foods



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi - I read in another dog god thread that diamond i making the food for Costco which is sold under their Kirkland label. 

Has anyone done an comparison on the most similar varieties (Kirkland bs diamond), lookin at both cost and quality tradeoffs?

Diamond is not sold at any of the stores I frequent, but I can post back up with Kirkland / Costco info next time I go to store 

Thanks

Ps: sidenote, used to feed sams club exceed for many years, but got tired of changing formulas and increasing prices.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't have access to Diamond but we do feed Kirkland Lamb & Rice to the adult dogs. They do great on it -I have fed just about every type of premium food at one point or another and I like this best. Great price is just a bonus. I have tried the chicken and rice and didn't like it, not the same quality imo, also the puppy food is terrible although the label reads well, waaaaaaaaay too much stool. Those are the only three formulas available here. We continue to feed ProPlan large breed puppy to the younguns. Consistency is a huge consideration to me and is one of the reasons that I have ruled out many of the alternatives- so far no issues with the Kirkland L&R and never have had an issue with PP in that regard.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I have used both and find them to be pretty much the same except the price. Kirkland is much less money. Because Kirkland is formulated for "pet dogs" they don't have a formula that equals Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete. For that you will have to buy the Diamond Naturals.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

We had been feeding Enhance, then they changed formulas and the feed store stopped carrying the food. We tried a couple different brands and were awakened by very unpleasant smells in the middle of the night. We ended up switching to Kirkland and all 3 dogs are doing well on it. Our BLM is very hard to keep reasonable weight on, and started to look emaciated when tried the first brand...after about 4 months, he's FINALLY only barely showing rib. It's been nice to feed Kirkland right now because my husband has been on and off for a while so the price is helpful.

I heard that it was Pro Plan under the Kirkland label, but have not been able to verify that.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been feeding the Kirkland lamb&rice and my dog has done well on it I just started switching him over to the Nature's Domain grain free salmon meal & sweet potato which the Costco by me just started to carry and he seems to be doing well on it also.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

It is NOT Pro Plan under a different name. It is very much like Diamond Naturals. It has NO wheat or corn of any kind in the formula.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kirkland is made by Diamond. We feed the working dogs diamond and the other house dogs Kirkland. It's a little cheaper priced than Diamond and they seem to be doing fine on it.
If they would have a different blend than the one, I would not hesitate in feeding it to my workers.

http://dogfoodchat.com/kirkland-dog-food/


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I just started feeding Diamond and so far so good. My feed store, a locally-owned business of 40+ years, closed abruptly 2 mos. ago, another casualty of the Big-Boxing of small towns across the country. I had been feeding Healthwise made by NaturaPet (Innova) and liked the quality and reasonable price. But I don't want to ever be in a position again of feeding something that no one else in a 50 mile radius carries. Fortunately I'm not tempted by the prices at CostCo since there isn't one near me. That left me with big box choices and the local farmer's co-op which carried Diamond so that's what they're all eating.

I know Diamond got a bad rap for tainted corn a few years ago, but from what the co-op rep. told me it's been purchased by Blue Buffalo which is a really high end feed so I'm sure the quality control must be better now.


----------



## goldust (May 12, 2005)

You might want to check out recalled items. Blue Buffalo has had a few - various products in their line.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

we have been feeding the Kirkland feed for about a month...so far so good...Mirk hasnt lost a pound (he could stand to lose a couple) the dogs dont seem to mind at all


----------



## clent586 (May 29, 2010)

A friend of mine is feeding the Kirkland and said he is happy with it. I have been feeding Extreme Naturals but if the price keeps increasing, I am finding another suitable replacement.


----------

